# Europiccola puck mystery



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

I have been using a refurbished post-millennium Europiccola pro

recently, and am enjoying the results.

On thing I have noticed is that the coffee puck, after extraction, always

has a double dent or slight bump in it afterwards.









I do not double pull [ Fellini maneuver ].

I am wondering if it's the rush of water into the group that is making

the dent, but I have tired raising the lever very, very slowly so as

to let the water in gently, and the dent is still there.

Anyone have similar pucks, or thoughts ?

Thanks

-jkk


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Try reducing the amount of coffee your putting in the portafilter. I find if it's a bit too full it will channel. I have the pre millennium and depending on beans my input is between 12.5-13.5g


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the dents are where the water jets in at the top of the stroke when you lift the handle - try lifting the handle into its final top position slowly for the last 10mm so that water is introduced gradually - I like to watch the water in the sight glass at this point, you can see it going down while you hold the lever at the top of the stroke.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I listen to mine. You can hear when the water stars to enter. Hold it at that point and very slowly raise the lever. You don't want a 'whoosh'. You will feel the lever get lighter as it fills.

Sounds daft, but you do have a shower screen in there?

I have a millennium model and can quote happily dose up to 16g with lighter beans, though am tending to go 15g now, and even down to 14g on darker roasts. It all depends on where the shoulder of my tamper sits so I have a constant thickness of puck.

Even when I lift the lever quickly and get a whoosh noise, I don't get marks like that tbh.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I also thought the dents were caused by the water inlet, but

I do raise the lever super slow around the water inlet stage

and still get the bumps.

There is a shower screen installed.

Dose is 15g, usually quite light roast.

-JKK


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

What are you using to tamp? Do you have an idea of what pressure you're applying?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

bluebeardmcf said:


> What are you using to tamp? Do you have an idea of what pressure you're applying?


Hello

I'm using a 51mm metal generic Chinese tamper, fits pretty well.

Tamp pressure, I've no measurement sorry, fairly firm I would say.

Cheers

-jkl


----------

